# # of PE's



## LionCE (Jan 9, 2008)

Just out of curiousity, how many PE's are there in the US? Now that I am one I am curious how exclusive of a club this is. I am kind of reluctant to join because I have suspicions about any club that would have me as a member.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

LionCE said:


> I am kind of reluctant to join because I have suspicions about any club that would have me as a member.


Ha! I had the same thoughts about my entry into the club .... hmy:

JR


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 9, 2008)

There are far more dubious members then the two of you.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 9, 2008)

No kidding. But, I have no idea how many there are. I would hope that the info is available on the NCEES website somewhere, they should know more than anyone because each state supposedly keeps track, and all states belong to NCEES, so who better....


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 10, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> There are far more dubious members then the two of you.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## jfusilloPE (Jan 10, 2008)

Someone could probably go to each state's website and add the numbers up.

JR, you up for the task?


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 10, 2008)

There are 16,495 active PE's in Georgia.

http://sos.georgia.gov/plb/pels/

http://sos.georgia.gov/plb/pels/


----------



## ODB_PE (Jan 10, 2008)

jfusilloPE said:


> Someone could probably go to each state's website and add the numbers up.
> JR, you up for the task?


Many are licensed in multiple states, however. Enough to really screw up the total.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 10, 2008)

ol said:


> Many are licensed in multiple states, however. Enough to really screw up the total.


Good point. JR, you better search through all the state directories name by name to make sure you aren't counting anyone twice. Can you have that ready for us by lunch?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> Good point. JR, you better search through all the state directories name by name to make sure you aren't counting anyone twice. Can you have that ready for us by lunch?


Sure ... and I will make sure to use that new cover sheet on your TPS Report !!! ldman: :brickwall:

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 10, 2008)

^^ So you DID get the memo about the cover sheets for the TPS report.


----------



## Melanie11 (Jan 10, 2008)

Captain Worley said:


> ^^ So you DID get the memo about the cover sheets for the TPS report.


Man I love that movie!!! It's still funny every time I watch it


----------



## Jtiger (Jun 25, 2008)

An engineer in my office, Mechanical, has ALL state PE's and territories. he has a map with all of them stamped on. It's quite a site to see all the different state stamps and territories on one sheet. He said that California and Alaska were the biggest pain to get, many of the others were by reciprocity.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 25, 2008)

Jtiger said:


> An engineer in my office, Mechanical, has ALL state PE's and territories. he has a map with all of them stamped on. It's quite a site to see all the different state stamps and territories on one sheet. He said that California and Alaska were the biggest pain to get, many of the others were by reciprocity.


That's a hell of a lot of money in dues.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jun 25, 2008)

I know of at least 67 PE's.

The 57 listed in the "congrats" scroll at the top, the 9 in my office, and Mary (cus everyone knows she passed on the 4th try. :thumbs: )


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jun 25, 2008)

Jtiger said:


> An engineer in my office, Mechanical, has ALL state PE's and territories. he has a map with all of them stamped on. It's quite a site to see all the different state stamps and territories on one sheet. He said that California and Alaska were the biggest pain to get, many of the others were by reciprocity.


I couldn't imagine how long that would take, let alone the costs associated with doing that.

How old is he?


----------



## Katiebug (Jun 25, 2008)

Jtiger said:


> An engineer in my office, Mechanical, has ALL state PE's and territories. he has a map with all of them stamped on. It's quite a site to see all the different state stamps and territories on one sheet. He said that California and Alaska were the biggest pain to get, many of the others were by reciprocity.


That is completely nutso, and must have cost a small fortune.

The FPE firm that we contract with has people with PEs in 2-3 states, but I can't imagine someone actually _needing_ a PE in every state.


----------



## Take1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Get a hold of one of Michael Lindeburg's Reference manuals. I have one that's approximately 12 years old and if memory servers me correctly, he mentioned about a third of all engineers in the US are registered. It was in the EIT reference manual wherever he talks about registration. I'd go look but it's in my office at work! Please let me know if you find something different. Welcome to the exclusive club of PEs!!


----------



## Take1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Melanie11 said:


> Man I love that movie!!! It's still funny every time I watch it



That's wild! Any chance you could post a pic of that map w/ all of his stamps? I'd love to have a picture of it for MY Office!! : )


----------

